# Longhorn beetle



## orionmystery (May 31, 2012)

Longhorn beetle...a mix of full flash and natural light shots.




Longhorn beeetle...IMG_5628 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Longhorn beeetle...IMG_5904 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Longhorn beeetle...IMG_5633 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Longhorn beeetle...IMG_5890 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Longhorn beeetle...IMG_5895 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## castroincome (May 31, 2012)

Wow that top image is amazing!


----------



## groan (May 31, 2012)

Yes, the detail is crazy!
The full body shots seem a tad underexposed to my eyes...but still awesome shots!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 6, 2012)

castroincome said:


> Wow that top image is amazing!


 


groan said:


> Yes, the detail is crazy!
> The full body shots seem a tad underexposed to my eyes...but still awesome shots!



Thanks, groan, castroincome.


----------



## macrolands (Jun 6, 2012)

Great macro... love it!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 8, 2012)

macrolands said:


> Great macro... love it!



Thanks macrolands.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 8, 2012)

That things crazy lookin' in shot 1.  awesome stuff.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 9, 2012)

#1, 4, 5 are it for me. Love composition and lighting on #1 the most.


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Jun 9, 2012)

The first one is super. I would have nightmares if I were an ant!


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 9, 2012)

#1 VERY nice!  If you don't mind sharing your setup for that shot along with the settings, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 10, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> That things crazy lookin' in shot 1.  awesome stuff.


 


TheFantasticG said:


> #1, 4, 5 are it for me. Love composition and lighting on #1 the most.


 


irfan.in.tx said:


> The first one is super. I would have nightmares if I were an ant!


 


mjhoward said:


> #1 VERY nice!  If you don't mind sharing your setup for that shot along with the settings, I'd greatly appreciate it!



Thanks Ernicus, TFG, irfan.in.tx, mjhoward.

mjhoward - 1 and 3 with the MP-E65 and MT-24EX twin flash, full flash: 

MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature

The rest with Sigma 150 and Kenko 1.4x teleconverter, tripod:

Tips on shooting with natural light | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Lovely shots.. #1 is just awesome!


----------

